# Probleme install Windows sans DVD



## spawn064 (20 Mai 2018)

Bonjour à tous!


je suis actuellement sous High Sierra 10.13.4, sur un MBP mi 2010, avec deux SSD en interne (j'ai retiré le lecteur optique, il y a très longtemps).

Je tente d'installer Windows 8.1 64bits (exigé par bootcamp, et téléchargé sur le site officiel Microsoft), via Bootcamp MAIS je n'ai pas de DVD-R sous la main.

J'ai donc monté l'image de l'ISO via DaemonTools (ce qui débloque le processus d'installation Bootcamp), et créée une clé USB bootable avec l'ISO de Windows dessus.

Bootcamp, fait son travail, redémarre le mac et là bam! : écran noir avec "please insert bootable disk and press any key"

Je remédarre donc le mac en maintenant la touche option enfoncée, puis je choisi ma clé USB. L'installation de windows commence (choix de la langue, puis "démarrer installation") mais plante a la fenêtre suivante : https://drive.google.com/file/d/136dUflmPDWOsHcWLhOd4710N2yw17vjY/view?usp=sharing

et là bloqué... je tente de faire des recherches sur tous les disques présents, mais sans succès....

Alors : est ce que le fait de ne pas avoir l'iso sur un DVD fait "planter" l'installation? 

Je suis un peu bloqué....

J'ai : 

re téléchargé deux fois l'iso sur Microsoft
re fais trois fois la clé usb bootable
re lancé trois fois l'installation via Bootcamp

Merci de m'aider !


----------



## Locke (20 Mai 2018)

spawn064 a dit:


> sur un MBP mi 2010


Avec ton modèle, n'importe quelle installation d'une version de Windows doit se faire obligatoirement avec un DVD bootable gravé depuis un vrai PC. Toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec, c'est lié avec la version de Boot Camp qui impose un lecteur/graveur suivant le modèle de la carte mère d'un Mac.Tu peux utiliser un lecteur/graveur externe sans problème, mais en aucun cas un fichier .iso, qui de plus est doit-être obligatoirement gravé, ton modèle ne sait pas gérer le fichier .iso tout seul.


----------



## spawn064 (20 Mai 2018)

ok merci, je vais tenter ça.

un conseil de programme pour créer un dvd bootable sur windows?


----------



## Romad (24 Mai 2018)

As tu essayé avec une clé bootable ?
https://www.windows8facile.fr/telecharger-windows-10-sur-cle-usb/


----------

